# Betrayed



## Tez3 (Nov 4, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8341659.stm

This Afghan lived and worked with the soldiers who were working to help him and his countrymen. May he rot in hell.
We are waiting to find out who the RMPs were.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 4, 2009)

A great sadness indeed and the end of a wedge that could derail all the good that has been attempted amidst the geo-political manoevering.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 4, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> May he rot in hell.




Agreed. How horrible.  :angry:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 4, 2009)

tez3 said:


> may he rot in hell.


 

qft


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 4, 2009)

So very sad.  My thoughts and prayer's go to their families.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 4, 2009)

Horrible to read/hear. 

Thoughts and prayers going out.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Other soldiers were injured and Afghan police were also killed. It's bad enough he's killed ours but he's killed his own too.


----------



## grydth (Nov 4, 2009)

Condolences to your fine nation.... we suffered a very similar treacherous attack in Iraq.

The Taliban teach this type of thing is heroic, something to boast about.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 5, 2009)

grydth said:


> Condolences to your fine nation.... we suffered a very similar treacherous attack in Iraq.
> 
> The Taliban teach this type of thing is heroic, something to boast about.


 
Our best are giving their lives to make lives better and this is how they are repayed. 
I know think everyone of our combined losses is one life too many to be given for this cause.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rs-murdered-Afghanistan-Taliban-assassin.html

The Grenadier Guards have lost their RSM which is going to be a huge blow for them as well as losing two others one of who was only 18 and not long out of basic training here at Catterick. Many of you will know the Grenadier Guards as they are one of the Regiments who regularly are seen in the red tunics and black bearskins at Buckingham Palace, Windsor Castle and the Tower of London.


----------

